# Siberian Husky or Alaskan Malamute?



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi....I was told he was a Siberian Husky at adoption, but so many people think he is a Alaskan Malamute, what do you think?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Ear set and muzzle length would say Siberian. That and a purebred Malamute cannot have blue eyes.

So an out of standard bred Siberian or a Siberian/Mal mix


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Ear set and muzzle length would say Siberian. That and a purebred Malamute cannot have blue eyes.
> 
> So an out of standard bred Siberian or a Siberian/Mal mix


Agree! You said it best!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

mal/husky mix. Has maggie's body shape, but like said the snout, ears, and eyes is sibe.


----------

